# Long 680 sheet metal



## massey360 (Jul 12, 2015)

Will someone please tell me how to remove the sheet metal around and over the engine. I've looked at owner's manuals and service manuals and the only thing I've seen is for removing the grille to check the battery.

I can't figure out how to remove the side panels. Don't see any bolts or catches.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

If I remember right you just pull out on bottom


----------



## massey360 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks. I've tried that but maybe I just need to pull harder. I'll give it another try.


----------

